

Western Europe, It's Time to Purge Your Character Sets - peter_bolton
http://ihatethesoundsaroundme.wordpress.com/2014/04/23/all-your-character-encoding-belong-to-us-western-europe/

======
gog
You do understand that unlike the North America the Europe does not speak the
same language in all of the countries? :)

